# Music by Genre > Orchestral, Classical, Italian, Medieval, Renaissance >  San Francisco Mandolin Orchestra Virtual performance

## Peter Coronado

Here is the San Francisco Mandolin Orchestras virtual performance of the Second Music Air from Purcells opera the Fairy Queen.

----------

brunello97, 

Joe Bartl, 

Nbayrfr

----------


## Mandophile

Ben Fatto, Achille! A great job with all the talented mandolinists! I didn't think I would enjoy a virtual--zoomlike--performance...but this was excellent! Grazie, Sheri

----------


## Bill Clements

Very cool, Peter!  Many thanks.
I hope those fine folks can soon be playing as an ensemble again in person.

----------

Peter Coronado

----------


## Jess L.

Video still doesn't work. How is anyone else seeing it? 

Not a browser issue, as it happens on both computer (local Ethernet) *and* phone (testing using phone-carrier "data" from many miles away, *not* the same IP connection as the computer so it's obviously not a local modem issue or IP blocking problem or whatever else blah blah). 

*Screenshots* of the non-functional video - click each pic enough times to make it big enough to see: 

1. Windows computer screenshot: 



2. Android phone screenshot: 



3. Oddly, the "Playback ID" number is different on the phone compared to the computer, but even manually copy/pasting either of those ID's into a new YouTube window still doesn't work - screenshot: 



It's probably a fine performance, but no way to know when can't see the video...

----------

Peter Coronado

----------


## Jairo Ramos Parra

Here is the video...




 :Mandosmiley:

----------

BCVegas, 

Eugene, 

Jess L., 

Peter Coronado

----------


## Jess L.

> Here is the video...


Thanks! That works.  :Smile:  Wonderful music, very enjoyable!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Jim Imhoff

Very cool! Somehow the joy of the music comes through even though the players are in different places and at different times. That says a lot about the music itself, the players, and the conductor. I am curious-- did people record their parts watching the conductor's video, or just listening to a track? I used to teach conducting and I wonder about the "feel" of doing it to a camera and recorded track.

----------

Peter Coronado

----------


## Peter Coronado

Hi, Jim!  We had sheet music, an audio track, written instructions from Achille, our conductor, but no video. We each recorded our individual parts and uploaded them to a shared location. Then the audio and video were put together. We had been working on this together, in-person last year. Another selection from this opera is in the works. Stay tuned!

----------


## Jim Imhoff

Thank you Peter;We're doing a similar thing with Oregon MO, waiting for Mike Tognetti to sync it all up--he does tech for us and CMSA. A bunch of us mandocello players are fooling around with track-sharing and hope to do a virtual open mic performance in November. I remember thinking "hhmmmm... playing with a recording?" But after weeks of musical solitude it actually felt quite good to play along with real people I actually knew. It's different from a music-minus-one or just playing along with any recording.  But the addition of video makes it even more fun, although I must have recorded my part a hundred times before I was willing to send it in. I still wonder if this processd would work with a video of a conductor rather than just an audio track. It sure looks good in your video.
This all feels like classic science fiction stories I read when I was a kid.... but I still want to know: WHERE'S MY JET-PACK??

----------


## Eugene

Impressive remote performance _and_ production!

----------

